# Brownhills Newark



## harlaxmania (Oct 21, 2010)

Anyone having a poor after sales experience with Brownhills at Newark?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

What a question. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

:lol: @ Gemmy

I suggest you look through Company Reports section. There are a number of reports in there :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-13.html

Gerald


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I KNEW someone would help. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Ainsel (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi,

No,they are trying their best to look after me. Nothing but praise,wots the problem?

Ian


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi harlaxmania. we have had 4 m/h's from Newark starting from 2004 2 brand new 2 secondhand .we had to take 2 in for warranty work nothing major but fixed them no problem . when we buy from brown hills we stay on there site for 2 day checking out as much as possible before we leave the yard that way any silly bits can be put right pronto . we have read the horror stories of brown hills but we treat company's as we find them . we have also bought from other dealers whose after sales was crap 2 of them to be exact but i will not name them just would not go again . i know a lot of satisfied customers who happy with them and a lot on this forum as well .people are quick to slag brownhills and other dealers BUT have never bought off them so how do they know.jud


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

We bought a Hymer from Brownhills nothing but praise from me they could not do enough for us with any little problems we had. Tel


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

they are getting lot better, just had a full service and habitation done. the mechanic came to see us about a small crack he had fond on the roof corner and can be fixed under warranty  so we spent Sunday in the pool and the great cafe


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

I bought my motorhome from Brownhills Newark and have nothing but praise for them.
A few minor faults were discovered on purchase but these were rectified almost immediately.


Ian


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*I bought from them*

New van bought in March 2008, plenty of minor probs, then bigger ones. Brownhills never fixed a thing ! Had to have van sent back to factory in France to get work done. 
Very frustrating firm to deal with, incurring many fruitless 250 mile round trips to get heard.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

New Rapido from them Feb this year, small amount warranty work, cannot praise them enough, Excellent service and communications.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I use Brownhills once a month.
Clean fresh toilets.
Handy when on the A1.

Purchased mh from them 6 years ago. After sales great Sales woman atrocious and arrogant.

Dave p


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Always bought from them they are great but l had a quote for work and was appalled at it bodywork one was 1950 and cost 150 at a local body shop.
And was upset at being charged £17 when they didn't actually do anything when l asked about a leaking tap was charged for them checking it if standing outside the cubicle while l pointed it out was told oh it is frost damage is worth min charge 17 something is wrong to me. 

Otherwise they have been very good in the past and this was my/our first bad in the mouth taste dealing with them.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

I bought a brand new Excel 670b from Brownhills, Newark this April. During the handover, it was noticed that one of the decals was damaged and this was duly recorded and I was informed a replacement would be ordered and I would receive a telephone call when ready to be replaced.
Two months later I had a call to say my paperwork had been misplaced and as a result no replacement decal had been ordered which would now be corrected, apologies were given and accepted.
In July I drove to Newark to have the decal replaced, waited 4 hours for the motorhome to be called into the repair shop and then an hour later was told the wrong decal had been ordered.!!!
The service manager agreed to send one of his staff to collect a new decal from Autotrail and it would be fitted at my home the following day.
The next day a young man turned up and guess what! Yep! wrong decal. 

That was two weeks ago, I’m still waiting for Brownhills to solve the problem.

There's more, when I ordered the vehicle I ordered the base vehicle. i.e. 100BHP with 5 speed gear box. What I got at no extra price due to a cock up by Brownhills (sales) was the 130 multijet engine and 6 speed gearbox. No wonder they lose money when they make errors like that!


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Repetitive*

Sounds about right. Endless cock ups in the firm and staff to blame, but never the one responsible.
There is no one with a sense of responsibilty employed .


----------



## jurrasicspark (Dec 18, 2008)

bought from brownhills canterbury before closure march2009 nothing but continuos problems with newark no recompence for journey 4 times,from kent, to have problems fixed never deal with brownhills newark again.
fith visit was to swindon not much better,closed now


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Philippft said:


> I bought a brand new Excel 670b from Brownhills, Newark this April. During the handover, it was noticed that one of the decals was damaged and this was duly recorded and I was informed a replacement would be ordered and I would receive a telephone call when ready to be replaced.
> Two months later I had a call to say my paperwork had been misplaced and as a result no replacement decal had been ordered which would now be corrected, apologies were given and accepted.
> In July I drove to Newark to have the decal replaced, waited 4 hours for the motorhome to be called into the repair shop and then an hour later was told the wrong decal had been ordered.!!!
> The service manager agreed to send one of his staff to collect a new decal from Autotrail and it would be fitted at my home the following day.
> ...


Well, had another home vist today from Brownhills to replace the decal. I was realy looking forward to closing this issue out with them and moving on.
Well, they screwed up again. The work was undertaken whilst i was at work, with my agreement. When i got home guess what ! One new Decal replaced and one removed. It now looks worse than it did before the visit.

When i spoke to the Brownhills they said the decal could not be fitted at my home because of the wind! I could not beleive what i was hearing as the Motorhome is protected from the wind on all sides by a high solid fence !

They want the motorhome to be brought back again to Newark to replace the Decal.

I'm hoping to speak to the CEO Steve Cullen tomorrow, i'm hopefull he will use his position to resolve this fiasco.


----------



## yarpie (Dec 12, 2008)

We bought our Rapido in July from Newark and although I was a bit nervous after noticing all the adverse comments you see on here, we also would say nothing but a very good service. So perhaps they have noticed their public and turned their sales service around!?!


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

I bought a Hymer 674SL from Preston, and it was very hard work sorting out options and extras and things, most of the problems being reported under the increase in vat demand elsewhere on this forum. Even on handover (Swindon for convenience), which was three months late, and shake down there were problems.
I did not have the confidence that Preston or Swindon (which is defunct now anyway) would sort things out, having said that one of the saleman there did his best and I was pleased with a number of things that he did, having said that I pursued main top guys at Newark.
Up unti the time I got the Quality Control Manager and Service Manager involved at Newark, I would have said that even though the Hymer is a brilliant piece of kit its not worth the trouble when dealing with Brownhills, but now wih the experince of dealing with two guys who really want to sort things out and get a satisfied customer I would say that I would buy from them again, but only from Newark and nowhere else.
I could add a load more like yes I did get compensation from delivery delays, and yes I will get compensation for faults, cut short holiday and trips to Newark, and provided my request for a foc Gaslow system to be installed is agreed voluntary, rather than compensation through the courts, I will be a happier and much wiser man.
My advice is, always go to the top (as high as you can) when you want problems sorted and don't get fobbed off. Everybody wants an easy life and if that means someone doing what you want so that you will go away and leave them alone, then so be it; make it work for you!


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

This reads a bit like a Clint Eastwood movie, The Good ,Bad and the Ugly!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

jurrasicspark said:


> bought from brownhills canterbury before closure march2009 nothing but continuos problems with newark no recompence for journey 4 times,from kent, to have problems fixed never deal with brownhills newark again.
> fith visit was to swindon not much better,closed now


When both Discover and Brownhills upped sticks and closed in our area, I offered to undertake warranty repairs for any Swift products.

Not that I needed the work, far fom it but in order to help those let down buyers.

Peter


----------

